# 28 pointer



## owensii (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a student that claims that his brother took a 28 pointer on Wednesday night. He himself claimed to take a 16 pointer. I will try to get pictures for proof. He showed me a camera phone pic and it looked authentic. It was an amazing buck. I will keep you posted.


----------



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

owensii said:


> I have a student that claims that his brother took a 28 pointer on Wednesday night. He himself claimed to take a 16 pointer. I will try to get pictures for proof. He showed me a camera phone pic and it looked authentic. It was an amazing buck. I will keep you posted.


bs


----------



## stuzoo (Nov 23, 2007)

is this the buck that was shot in s.d.


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

If this is the same story that i have herd about then no..it was taken in NoDak. Could be wrong


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=45344


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been waiting for a buck like that for 30 years. If I ever shoot a nice non-typical I will retire my guns and bow and take up fishing again.


----------

